# Need landscape design program



## red carpet (Nov 25, 2005)

Does anyone on the list have an easy to use landscape design program? I am looking for a program that will let me put a photo of a house or whatever and put in plants, water feature, arbor, ect. Any input will help. Thanks


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't do much landscape design, mostly maintenance. But, here's a website with reasonably priced software. 
http://www.nothingbutsoftware.com/
Put "landscape" into the search box, and you'll find quite a bit.
Crawdad


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a few great programs but what are you looking for? CAD, drag n drop, and price range.. I would be glad to help just let me know what your needs are.


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

For a Landscape program to do layouts and such, Punch Software makes a decent program. Cant do much with it outher then overhead veiws of layouts, You can make plants lists and things like that though. Its in expensive and works alright. 

Anyone have an estimating program? Say like you have a database of certain items like say, Antara Pavers and you have your unit price then you would type in say 3000 units.. being 3000 sq feet, and it would give you the price. I have a very basic estimating program right now, and would like to be able to do more with it. 

Also do you just use Auto Cad for your Cad program? Thats all I have ever known, dont even know of any other Cad programs

Also would like you have a new Accounts program, Right now I am useing ACT which is just like a database of clients, when you make phone calls, send invoices and stuff like that. I have the limited version maybe just an upgrade would do. With having more accounts and expanding most of the stuff I have just wont cut it anymore.


----------



## rikanit (Nov 28, 2005)

NasConst, you may want to check out quickestimator. They offer a free trial version you can download for you to try out before you purchase. I tried it and found it fairly simple to set up and it did offer some pretty nice additional features. 

However, I have so much time invested in setting up Quickbooks to accomadate my own little quirks I decided to pass after the trial period expired. Might be worth a look for you.


----------



## red carpet (Nov 25, 2005)

always the ideal program would be drag and drop but I would love to be able to ad ponds, lakes, trees by age, ECT. price doen't really matter if it is what I am looking for. Bottom line something easy and simple. Oh also for a mac. Thanks


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Take a look at these and let me know if you need more. We have both of them but my team still likes to hand draw everthing and likes the cad programs. I do have more listings but now your talking big money.

http://www.prolandscape.com/

http://www.growitgold.com/


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Take a look at this one.. :thumbsup: 

http://www.eaglepoint.com/landscape/


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Ag

Do you use the eaglepoint program, This looks like a great program from what I saw on their page. Just wondering how it works for you, if you happen to use it.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Just like anything eles it takes time to learn. Are you using AutoCad Standalone or Microstation?


----------



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

I use Autocad, but Im the only one out of the 3 estimators that know how to use it. I took 3 years of classes for the program and still am not great with it, but its a tough program to use. I like that Eagle Point Program, its more geared toward landscaping and seems like itd be a little easier to use. I think we are gonna purchase it and try to use that this year, see how it goes.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

They do have a 30 day trial period. Try that first before spending your money..


----------

